# LG Monitor not detecting signal:



## SirBales (Nov 4, 2013)

Hello, a number of weeks ago a office set up was bought for my new job it is made up of two LG 24EN33 24" LED Monitors, and a desktop (Powerspec, AMD A10-6800K APU 4.10GHz, 8GB Ram, with Windows 7 Pro 64 bit) 
First one is connected via a VGA cord and works fine, second I want to hook up via a DVI-D cord but says it does not detect any signal.
I have not found any answers on Google so I thought I would try asking here.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try the monitor on the VGA connection and try the one one VGA with the DVI.


----------



## SirBales (Nov 4, 2013)

Done, the one that was not working works with VGA but the same issue with the DVI on the other screen.
Just checked connectors to make sure nothing is damaged on the cord or the graphics card, all seems fine.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That would indicate a problem with the DVI connection of the GPU/Mobo.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

DVI output or the cable itself. Likely not the monitor as it doesn't work on either monitor.

Also wouldn't be the first time that I've come across an OEM desktop PC that can't support multiple monitors using the motherboard video chipset.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Dogg said:


> Also wouldn't be the first time that I've come across an OEM desktop PC that can't support multiple monitors using the motherboard video chipset.


Good point! Are you using Onboard Graphics or a dedicated GPU?
What type, and how many, video connections are available?


----------

